# Federal Prem Large Rifle Primers, Winchester MAGNUM Large Rifle Primers and CCI Small Rifle Primers



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

I drew a muzzy deer tag this year and am in need of some Hodgdon 777 primers and some Blackhorn 209 powder.
I'm looking to trade ONLY. We each pay out own shipping. Please pm me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you wanting the 777 primers to use with BH209 powder? Because the MFG explicitly says thats a no-no:






FAQs « Blackhorn 209







www.blackhorn209.com






> We have experienced the best performance, consistency and accuracy with CCI 209M and Federal 209A. NOTE: *DO NOT use 209 muzzleloading primers such as Winchester Triple 7,* Remington Kleenbore, Federal Fusion, or CCI In-Line MZL.


-DallanC


----------



## Migolito (Feb 3, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Are you wanting the 777 primers to use with BH209 powder? Because the MFG explicitly says thats a no-no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple of pounds on H777 AND wanted to try B209 which I already have regular 209 primers for. The 777 primers are for the 777 powder and the b209 is for the 209 primers I have.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Understood, thanks for the clarification.

-DallanC


----------

